# Bilder und Fotos als Zeichnungen darstellen



## Migelo76 (1. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

bin neu auf diesem Forum und brauche Tipps wie ich folgende Bilder mit photoshop cs3 hinkriege. Ich danke euch schon mal in voraus.
Hier die links:

http://img-up.net/img/beyoncem252o.jpeg
http://www.img-up.net/img/Bridge-stoULcfor6s.jpg
http://img-up.net/img/City-Park-7kcMFI.jpg
http://www.img-up.net/img/city-stockFN6Hty.jpg
http://www.img-up.net/img/headerF3tRRKYO.jpg


gruss


----------



## ink (1. Juli 2008)

Moin
Zum ersten Bild:
http://www.spoono.com/photoshop/tutorials/tutorial.php?id=61

Den Rest findest du unter dem Stich/Suchwort: HDR hier im Forum.

mfg


----------



## Migelo76 (1. Juli 2008)

danke nesk für die antwort, aber auf der seite wird es 1. auf englisch erklärt und 2. für MAC OS.

das problem ist nicht das ich kein englisch kann, ich hab die deutsche ps version und win xp aufm rechner.
bitte um weitere tipps  dankööö


----------



## ink (1. Juli 2008)

Argh
Das mit dem Mac dürfte kein Problem darstellen.
(Da es die Benutzeroberfläche nicht verändert)

Wegen dem Englischen haben wir ein Problem, die besten Tutorials gibt es meist nur
auf Englisch.
Für die Filter gibt es Übersetzungen: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-tutorials/461-filterbezeichnungen-english-deutsch.html

Ich schau nochmal ob ich nicht irgendwo ein Tut in deutsch auftreiben kann.

mfg

edit: Das Tut ist einfach zu gut um es ungenutzt zu lassen 
Link zur Übersetzung mit Babelfish (vielleicht ist es ja zu verstehen )

edit 2: http://home.arcor.de/bildbearbeitung/photoshop-tutorial-foto-in-zeichnung-umwandeln3.htm
Ist auch nicht allzu verkehrt, aber noch nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## Migelo76 (2. Juli 2008)

danke. was ist aber mit den anderen bilder die ich reingepostet habe? gibts dazu einen geeigneten filter? habe schon alles ausprobiert.


----------



## ink (2. Juli 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Den Rest findest du unter dem Stich/Suchwort: HDR hier im Forum.
> 
> mfg



Und jetzt bist du dran


----------



## Migelo76 (2. Juli 2008)

ok, danke


----------



## Migelo76 (2. Juli 2008)

äähm. ich möcht mich ja nich doof stellen, aber meinst du » Site-Suche (Google) ? da werd ich blos weiterverlinkt. ne andere suchmaschine hab ich net gefunden. oder ist das ein thread was du meinst?


----------



## ink (2. Juli 2008)

Ich mein dies: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/search.php
Unsere liebe Forensuche


----------



## Shadowmp (2. Juli 2008)

LOL 

sry das konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen

-- Stich/Suchwort: HDR "hier im Forum".--

greez


----------



## Migelo76 (2. Juli 2008)

Shadowmp hat gesagt.:


> LOL
> 
> sry das konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen
> 
> ...



bin neu hier und hab die suchfunktion nich gefunden


----------

